# Age of Dogs when breeding?



## mycutiepatooties

I am wondering what age Havanese are ok to begin breeding. We are considering buying a puppy from a male dog who is one year old and it would be his first litter paired with a female almost 3 years old who has had a litter or two. What are the cons to consider with a young male dog, if any? Is it concerning if both have prelimary hips, although good results? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tom King

If it was an accidental breeding then I would consider it if there were generations of health tested dogs behind him. Sounds like at least there were prelim hips done, and if those were done I would expect other health testing too. If it's a breeder who routinely does this sort of thing, I'd keep looking.


These dogs are real good breeders. It's not that unusual for a fairly new breeder to have an accidental litter, or even a breeder with more "help" than was needed.


----------

